# ~ Aspiring Photographer



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Everyone!!  My name is Carly, I just joined this site today. I'm an aspiring photographer trying to get my photos out into the world. I'm a young girl with a huge passion for photography. I made a page on Facebook for my photos and I was hoping you could check it out, LIKE it and let me know Whatcha think. On Facebook search for Making Memories ~ Farm 4C Photography in the pages. Sorry could post the link on here!!Please check it out and LIKE it and let me know what youu think.   Thank you so much


----------



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is my link! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Making-Memories-Farm-4C-Photography/188358334559611


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

Carly,

If you want critique on your pictures, you'll get much more response if you pick one or two of the best, in your judgement, and post them here (using a link from some hosting site)

Lew


----------



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

okay, Thanks!


----------



## orljustin (Aug 17, 2011)

If you're taking pictures, you're a photographer.  Now, aspiring to be a "professional photographer" is another story.  I'd worry more about perfecting your art then trying to get your photos out into the world.

For example, you have a lot of purple horses.  Spend some time learning about white balance, processing tips, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2011)

orljustin said:


> If you're taking pictures, you're a photographer. Now, aspiring to be a "professional photographer" is another story. I'd worry more about perfecting your art then trying to get your photos out into the world...


Sage advice.  Passion is an essential component of becoming a good photographer, but even more important is having a solid understanding of the basics of exposure.  Don't worry about trying to be too fancy or get 'artsty' angles just yet, rather work on producing well exposed, well composed pictures and once you have that down pat, then move on.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, the Facebook Photographer bashers will love this.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't look at everything in detail, just the thumbs and it looks like you have the right idea.  I'm not sure what your end goal for photography is, but shooting anything on a farm and you have it covered.


----------

